# Lugar de abrigo



## Lynn1981

Come tradurreste "lugar de abrigo"? Ho capito il senso, ma non so come renderlo in italiano.

Contesto: questo articolo http://www.abc.es/20090408/internacional-europa/berlusconi-afectados-tomadlo-como-200904081207.htmlhttp://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=71307934172&h=97_yu&u=RDbH7&ref=nf


----------



## Larroja

Scusa, ma nell'articolo che segnali il termine "lugar de abrigo" non c'è...


----------



## Lynn1981

Oh, scusate... ho riportato l'articolo sbagliato
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...na/acampada/elpepuint/20090408elpepuint_7/Tes
questo è quello corretto


----------



## Larroja

Letteralmente "luogo di riparo/in cui stanno al riparo", ma in quel contesto direi qualcosa come "ricovero abitativo", "soluzione abitativa"... mi spiace, al momento non mi viene niente di meglio...


----------



## gatogab

Lynn1981 said:


> Oh, scusate... ho riportato l'articolo sbagliato
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...na/acampada/elpepuint/20090408elpepuint_7/Tes
> questo è quello corretto





> ...su lugar de abrigo actual es provisional...


L'attuale luogo di riparo è provvisorio.
Por ahí es la cosa.
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que sería mejor buscar las declaraciones originales, que están en italiano. La verdad es que en español se entiende, pero parece como que el traductor hizo lo que pudo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Yo creo que sería mejor buscar las declaraciones originales, que están en italiano. La verdad es que en español se entiende, pero parece como que el traductor hizo lo que pudo.


Precisamente, porque 'tirada de las mechas' la frase desconcertó seguramente a Lynn.
Yo la puse en italiano.
Pero es MHO y nada más.
gg)


----------



## Lynn1981

...peccato che la notizia sia riportata dai giornali di tutto il mondo ma non riesco a trovarla sui giornali italiani...


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Yo creo que sería mejor buscar las declaraciones originales, que están en italiano. La verdad es que en español se entiende, pero parece como que el traductor hizo lo que pudo.



Las busqué y no las encontré (aunque no le dediqué mucho tiempo...), porque en italiano no me  me suena en absoluto que alguien diga "luogo di riparo"... aun siendo nuestro presidente...


----------



## Spiritoso78

..in centri di prima assistenza ed accoglienza.


----------



## 0scar

En castellano debería decir "lugar de alojamiento".

Esta noticia es del tipo "ya que no está Bush y el nuevo es intocable porque es negro,quitese las ganas pegándole a Berlusconi que también es de ´derechas´".


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> En castellano debería decir "lugar de alojamiento".
> 
> Esta noticia es del tipo "ya que no está Bush y el nuevo es intocable porque es negro,quitese las ganas pegándole a Berlusconi que también es de ´derechas´".


 
Respuesta en PM

gg


----------



## Lynn1981

Ho trovato un articolo in inglese che parlava di "situation", per cui ho tradotto con "situazione" e amen 
Grazie comunque a tutti!


----------



## Larroja

Ultim'ora, quasi fuori tempo massimo: "gli attuali alloggi" o "l'attuale alloggiamento"?


----------

